# Drywall Master or TapeTech



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a new set of Drywall Master taping tools. I use TapeTech now. Has anyone heard of or used them before? They say their pretty identical with "interchangable parts". The kicker about 5 to 600 hundred bucks cheaper. Their made in Chicago have a 5 year warranty. The All Wall site has them rated higher then TapeTech, maybe a sales pitch. I don't know I Learned to finish with TapeTech and can't seem to steer away. What do you think?


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Call Herbie at LDS in Lincoln. He is the tool know it all. I"m thinking that they say interchangable wih TT but not everything is. Nate



drywallet said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new set of Drywall Master taping tools. I use TapeTech now. Has anyone heard of or used them before? They say their pretty identical with "interchangable parts". The kicker about 5 to 600 hundred bucks cheaper. Their made in Chicago have a 5 year warranty. The All Wall site has them rated higher then TapeTech, maybe a sales pitch. I don't know I Learned to finish with TapeTech and can't seem to steer away. What do you think?


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

Most are uniform, but once in a while you'll find some that don't fit with others just right. My opinion: Apla-tech; If you have the money:thumbup: I like Drywall Master for the simple fact they've got that beautiful American Flag on it! I'm a true patriot.:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys. I bought a set of the Drywall Master today. I got the full set from the all wall store for $2,599.99. Extra stuff was combo maintenance kit, another hell bent flat box handle, 3" nail spotter, 2 boxes of 3m dust masks, 1 box of 3m angled sponges, and a nice tool carrying case for the set. Total was $3,490.46. TapeTech full set with only the carrying case was $3498.99. I'll let you know if it was a good investment.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

New tools! I always say right before I fill em up, they will never be this clean again. :sad: Let us know how they work. 

Nate


----------

